

Apple Notification Center Service (ANCS) - ingve
http://waffle.wootest.net/2013/09/18/ancs/

======
MBCook
Yep, this could not in any way be used for something else, such as the already
announced iOS in the Car [1] program.

I get the feeling that the iWatch will be the next "Apple will make a full
sized television." Maybe it will happen, but only after 5 or 6+ years of
analysts saying it will come out at the next Apple event.

Look at Samsung's watch. It's big, it's ugly, it requires a high end cell
phone, it's battery is only good enough for about a day, and _it 's $300_.
Maybe Apple can do better, there is a _long_ way to go for something that
fancy. If you go to something simpler like a Pebble, there is less room to
stand out.

Besides, does anyone think Apple can resurrect the watch industry? I'm sure
they'd sell tons, but nothing compared to the tablet or phone markets.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOS_in_the_Car](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOS_in_the_Car)

~~~
m0dest
Yep, nothing in this diagram implies that a smart watch would be the
Notification Consumer.

[https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/CoreBl...](https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/CoreBluetooth/Reference/AppleNotificationCenterServiceSpecification/Art/notificationAttributeRetrievalExample_2x.png)

~~~
MBCook
Well crud.

------
crucialfelix
I remember before the iPhone was announced there was so much frenzied but non
committal speculation that I thought that if apple weren't making a phone then
they would have to be complete idiots.

Then the word phone appeared in some meta data file and word got out, and
still I failed to buy the stock just before the keynote.

------
notatoad
>Now, if only we could figure out why Apple jumps through hoops to support a
smart watch.

i get what you're hinting at, but it also sounds like it could be useful for
ibeacon.

~~~
MBCook
My impression was the beacons were passive. Even if they aren't, I'm not sure
why my notifications would need to be sent to it.

I think this sounds suspiciously useful for iOS in the Car [1]

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOS_in_the_Car](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOS_in_the_Car)

~~~
gonzo
> Siri: Eyes Free mode – for eyes-free and hands-free operation.

HFP already works with iOS

> Satellite navigation (Satnav).

this is interesting, but is more likely built on top of an existing GATT
profile, such as L&N

[https://developer.bluetooth.org/gatt/profiles/Pages/ProfileV...](https://developer.bluetooth.org/gatt/profiles/Pages/ProfileViewer.aspx?u=org.bluetooth.profile.location_and_navigation.xml)

> Telephony instruction and control.

HFP works to some extent. PBAP is part of this.

> Music control.

AVRCP 1.4 already works
([http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3647](http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3647))

> iMessage control and response.

MAP already works for this

------
Gertig
This excites me very very much!

------
dutchbrit
iWatch anyone?

